# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Catcha

## SVW

Since I couldn't get a room at Catcha for the time we're coming I would at least like to go there & have a meal at Ivan's & check the place out for next time. Will they allow you to swim in their pool if you eat there? If not is there any cliffside place that will?

----------


## heater

The pool is just for guests. You can use the pool at Ricks.

----------


## Irine

Xtabi will be happy to let you use their pool and snorkel off their cliff side if you have lunch or just hang around and by a few drinks. They will also keep your valuables behind the bar. Great spot to snorkel.

----------


## JohnNYC

Catcha doesn’t allow non guests onto the property until 5pm, and then only for dinner and drinks. I suggest having a sunset dinner there! Their pool is very small anyway.  The pool at Ricks can be crowded and rowdy. I’d follow Irine’s suggestion and hit Xtabi. Great vibe, very laid back, great staff, and they have cliffs to jump from at non-neck breaking heights. They also have a small cave that’s cool to check out.

----------


## rooster

Head over to Coral Seas Cliffs property for a nice meal with a beautiful view of the sea & one of the better pools on the West End

----------


## mwenvlay

> Xtabi will be happy to let you use their pool and snorkel off their cliff side if you have lunch or just hang around and by a few drinks. They will also keep your valuables behind the bar. Great spot to snorkel.





> Catcha doesn’t allow non guests onto the property until 5pm, and then only for dinner and drinks. I suggest having a sunset dinner there! Their pool is very small anyway.  The pool at Ricks can be crowded and rowdy. I’d follow Irine’s suggestion and hit Xtabi. Great vibe, very laid back, great staff, and they have cliffs to jump from at non-neck breaking heights. They also have a small cave that’s cool to check out.


i agree with irine and johnnyc!  

just make a plan to have lunch there or order some drinks and leave a nice tip.

the bar staff and servers are very nice, plus i think the policy is not to browbeat non-guests into running up a tab.  i know some people just stop by xtabi and use it as a place for chilling and swimming without even buying one drink (which i think is not cool), but i've never heard of anyone being asked to leave.

----------


## TuffGong

> i agree with irine and johnnyc!  
> 
> just make a plan to have lunch there or order some drinks and leave a nice tip.
> 
> the bar staff and servers are very nice, plus i think the policy is not to browbeat non-guests into running up a tab.  *i know some people just stop by xtabi and use it as a place for chilling and swimming without even buying one drink (which i think is not cool)*, but i've never heard of anyone being asked to leave.


Absolutely, I would be very upset if I was staying at a resort and non-guests just showed up to hang at the pool.  Definitely not cool.

----------


## mwenvlay

> Absolutely, I would be very upset if I was staying at a resort and non-guests just showed up to hang at the pool.  Definitely not cool.


although the non-paying non-guests can be a bit overbearing, i mainly find it annoying for the staff.  it sucks to see a "crowd" hanging out, knowing the folks who work there aren't going to see any money out of it.


like this chick, who (at 12:35 and 14:50) specifically is like, "oops, i hung out at xtabi and didn't even buy a drink there.  gotta stay on my budget!!!"

----------


## SVW

I would never do this without putting $$ into the place & leaving tips but now I see how it could be annoying to the staff so i won't do it.

----------


## JohnNYC

$7 on the pub crawl! A $5 drink and a whopping $2 for Lembert.  I’m embarrassed for her.

----------


## jojo p

All I get is a black rectangle.....is this posted  on  you tube , or anywhere else I can check it out ?

----------


## Accompong

> All I get is a black rectangle.....is this posted  on  you tube , or anywhere else I can check it out ?





https://youtu.be/09nogS0ZKBE

----------


## Irine

Brutal how some people can sleep at night when they behave that way. Xtabi is a really nice place and they don't have to let any non guests in. When I say "have lunch or hang out and have a few drinks" I mean we never leave there without dropping less than $30. Did I mention the food and drinks are very good! When you show respect you get respect.






> $7 on the pub crawl! A $5 drink and a whopping $2 for Lembert.  Im embarrassed for her.

----------


## captaind

Cheap Charlie/Charlotte

Cap

----------


## Odinson

> All I get is a black rectangle.....is this posted  on  you tube , or anywhere else I can check it out ?


I got the black rectangle when I'm on this forum through Internet Explorer.  When I come on through Chrome, evryting irie!

----------


## Rob

Odinson,

Does that happen with Edge?

Let me know!

----------


## mwenvlay

> I would never do this without putting $$ into the place & leaving tips but now I see how it could be annoying to the staff so i won't do it.



it takes a ~special~ type of person to do something like this (and, on top of that, let the entire world know).  the fact that you're on this board, asking thoughtful questions leads me to believe you wouldn't do that, even without our advice.  and trust- the staff will be very happy to see you.  definitely stop by xtabi for food/drinks/swimming.

----------


## mwenvlay

> Odinson,
> 
> Does that happen with Edge?
> 
> Let me know!


yay, we get to help you QA!!!

i work in web dev- please let me know if you ever need volunteers to QA new features.

----------


## SVW

Thanks mwenvlay. "Special" that's a good word for it  :Smile:  I have always been treated with respect & kindness in Negril. That's what made me fall in love with this place & it's people almost 16 years ago so hopefully we have given the same back to them. I definitely want to go hang on the cliffs for a day. I was going to do it last trip but sand gravity got to me like always. This time I'm gonna just do it!!

----------


## Odinson

> Odinson,
> 
> Does that happen with Edge?
> 
> Let me know!


No eyed deer.  I don't have Edge.  Sounds like mwenvlay may get you that answer.

----------


## mwenvlay

> No eyed deer.  I don't have Edge.  Sounds like mwenvlay may get you that answer.


alas, i am on a mac.

edge is a microsoft 10 web browser.

----------


## Odinson

Mac.  (shudder)  That's like staying in a beach property.  I kid, but my wife and I are definitely cliff dwellers.




> alas, i am on a mac.
> 
> edge is a microsoft 10 web browser.

----------


## Odinson

That was easy.  I went in through Edge and the video works fine.  So IE bad, Chrome and Edge good.




> Odinson,
> 
> Does that happen with Edge?
> 
> Let me know!

----------


## mwenvlay

> Mac.  (shudder)  That's like staying in a beach property.  I kid, but my wife and I are definitely cliff dwellers.


lol!

i've only stayed on the beach twice- firefly when my son was 7 and alfreds when he was 10- we also stayed on the cliffs that time.  kid (who just turned 12) says he's a cliff dweller, so no need to do the beach anymore.  we'll be back either for the week before labor day thru labor day or the week before thanksgiving thru thanksgiving.  xtabi will be our base.  

that begin said- i'm a mac.  not a pc  :Smile:

----------

